# Windy day at the pier.



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

I went armed with my ling rod and my daughters little Sahara Sienna 500 loaded with 4lb mono and on a pink UL ugly stick today. Primary target was bait but none were to be found. 

I ended up settling for five sheepies, a pomp and three black drum all on my daughters little UL combo. It was a blast even though it was cold and windy!

No pics but none of the fish were big enough to brag about though all keepers, well except for the black drum that I tossed back to the disgust of the "You keep? You keep?" crowd. :whistling:


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Bawhahahaha "you keep" "you keep"!!!! Great stuff.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Lmao! Never seen that crowd toss back so much as a needlefish!


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

We makea pish sroup!


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Yeah... And I ask them "You need 10ft Sabiki???!"


----------



## Cant.Git.Enuf (Jan 21, 2013)

Ohhh ohhh ohh. Ha-tail, ha-tail!!!


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

marmidor said:


> We makea pish sroup!


dont knock it till you try it. my ex whipped up some fish head soup with some mullet heads, it was pretty good.


----------



## eym_sirius (Oct 17, 2007)

Small Black drum on the grill, second only to pompano, imo. Great tasting fish! I'd never begin to tell another guy what to do with his catch, but after grilling black drum, I'll never throw another small one back!


----------



## mike potter (Oct 3, 2007)

I can makea brack drumb sroup, you give, you give prease!!! Lmao


----------



## jackedup (Jan 17, 2008)

Which pier?


----------



## jackedup (Jan 17, 2008)

Must've been chokaloosa


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Navarre.


----------



## gotcha (Jan 12, 2008)

Pensacola Pier has caught Sheepshead, and seen Spanish Mackerel, Mullet, and 4 Ling today.?


So where are the pics of the ling that were caught? are they peanuts?


----------



## AVIDfisherman (Jan 31, 2013)

I kept a 30in black drum fried it up. It tasted great. Why doesnt anyone keep them?


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

AVIDfisherman said:


> I kept a 30in black drum fried it up. It tasted great. Why doesnt anyone keep them?


That's about as big as you want to eat of a black drum. Meet goes down in quality, and also gets tougher as the fish gets bigger. Most black drums caught are big, and most suggest against eating those for the above reasons.. But a small one? I'll tear em up!


----------



## AVIDfisherman (Jan 31, 2013)

I figured. They kinda have the same hide as reds.


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

jackedup said:


> Which pier?


 Pick one. They ah all ah hab dem.


----------



## jackedup (Jan 17, 2008)

KingCrab said:


> Pick one. They ah all ah hab dem.


Yeah but each pier has different bites happening at different times. And Pensacola pier didn't catch any ling they saw 4 ling, spanish, and mullet


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Black Drum*



Austin said:


> That's about as big as you want to eat of a black drum. Meet goes down in quality, and also gets tougher as the fish gets bigger. Most black drums caught are big, and most suggest against eating those for the above reasons.. But a small one? I'll tear em up!


The larger ones also have worms! Fact! C2


----------



## jackedup (Jan 17, 2008)

Charlie2 said:


> The larger ones also have worms! Fact! C2


Huge ones!! The 60 lber I caught off Johnsons beach two years ago had one going into his tail that was at least 8" long and bigger around than my thumb. He tasted good on the grill though. We marinated him in a baja citrus sauce and everybody loved it. My buddy caught one about 15 lbs and they tasted the same with the marinade.


----------

